# Model 22A Value and Quality?



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I had an instructor's order in with S&W for a Model 22A, and was eagerly anticipating it. After a month or so, I finally contacted them to (a) track down my order only to find out (b) that the model has been discontinued, S&W was out of the model, and they were refunding my order. My question is, having never actually held or fired one, was the Model 22A anything special that I would want to go out and try and grab one somewhere? I have many 22's, so was only purchasing this because the price was right and it'd be useful for training (i.e. instructor's discount).

Most of the 22A threads I read say the gun is very accurate (so are my other 22's), finicky about ammo (so are my other 22's), and just plain fun (so are my other 22's).

So, any special reason to seek one out before they become history?


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm watching this one. I'm picking up a 22A-1 right after work. I'll let you know!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

It (22A-1) has a ********* rail above the barrel that I put a ProPoint II red dot sight on. That's what makes it 'very accurate' for me. It is finicky, and it is fun.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have one. I bought it because it was cheap (used). I'd never buy another. Stick to a Ruger MK series or a Browning. Yes they are finicky which is not something desirable or to be expected in a .22 pistol. 

The only reason I still have it is that it's worth more on the shelf than what I'd ever get for it in trade.l


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> I have one. Yes they are finicky which is not something desirable or to be expected in a .22 pistol.





hillman said:


> It is finicky, and it is fun.


So, since both you guys found it to be "finicky" what ammo did you find that it liked?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the only semi-auto 22LR pistol I have that doesn't have likes-and-dislikes for ammo is my Buckmark. That seems to digest anything. But so far I'm not reading anything that says one of these 22A's is a must-have to a complete gun-safe.


----------

